
Show HN: Enkel – A clean and simple RSS Reader - jam3sn
https://enkel.fyi/
======
heavymark
What does this offer over the competition for instance like Feedly which free
tier offers more than this paid tier and whose paid tier offers much more than
this paid tier?

Clean, modern, dark mode, etc all our standards. So curious why this was
created vs the competition?

~~~
notokay
I can't even create an account with an email in Feedly. And Inoreader has
recently updated design and became unusable: too much bells and whistles.

So, there's no more simple and clean rss-readers that I know of.

~~~
avinassh
> I can't even create an account with an email in Feedly.

umm, you can? It isn't obvious from the UI, but you can definitely create one
-
[https://feedly.com/v3/auth/login?newUser=true](https://feedly.com/v3/auth/login?newUser=true)

------
butz
Please provide a demo, that should make decision to use (or not use) your
software faster.

~~~
SanchoPanda
I second this. You can limit the ability to add new sources to keep from
clobbering feeds. While any non static demo is clearly tricky, it is very
helpful.

------
kasperni
'Enkel' translates to 'simple' in Danish (and some other Nordic languages as
well).

~~~
dmytrish
It also translates to "only/sole/single" from Dutch.

~~~
hestefisk
In Danish it can mean ‘only/sole/single’ as well. Very strange. Danish has
about 1/3 the amount of words that English has.

~~~
vages
Depends on how you count: [https://www.merriam-webster.com/help/faq-how-many-
english-wo...](https://www.merriam-webster.com/help/faq-how-many-english-
words)

Also, there are several everyday situations in which the English language has
fewer nuances than the Scandinavian. "Flere/mer" (discrete vs. continuous
amounts, "Flere trær" vs. "mer melk") comes to mind. In English, that's just
one word: "More trees" and "More milk".

------
treve
I would love to know if it's gonna run on my OS!

Edit: just realized this is a web app, so the answer is probably yes

~~~
jam3sn
You're not the first person to ask this today, so I defiantly need to clarify
this! But yes, a web app, I've added the mobile meta too so you can add it to
the app drawer of your mobile device if you so wish :)

------
jlis
I really dig the minimal ui and the illustrations you choose :) Also thumbs up
for using Laravel (I guess) and Vue.

------
mikewarot
I was hoping to find something I could use on my PC, only to find it is a
service, not an RSS reader.

------
listenallyall
Bazqux.com did this, better, about 7 years ago. Zero desire to ever try out an
alternative rss client.

------
lerie1982
there is no way to delete your account

~~~
jam3sn
I do need to add this button, I just had other areas of the app that took my
attention. In the meantime, drop me an email james@enkel.fyi or use the
support form on the site and I'll get your account removed :)

~~~
lerie1982
Just bringing it to attention

------
dang
Email us at hn@ycombinator.com if you want some tips about how to present this
to HN. (Same invitation goes for everybody who wants such tips.)

Edit: here's what I sent the users who emailed:

If you're sharing your own work and there's a way to try it out, put "Show HN"
in the title. Make sure you've read the Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

Posts without URLs get penalized, so when you submit, put your site in the URL
field and leave the text field blank.

Add a comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to work on
this, and explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed discussion
in a good direction.

Include a clear statement of what your project is or does. If you don't, the
discussion will consist of "I can't tell what this is".

Include links to any previous HN threads that are relevant. Readers like
those.

Drop any language that sounds like marketing or sales. On HN, that is an
instant turnoff. Use factual, direct language. Personal stories and technical
details are great.

For Show HN, the product/project needs to actually exist and there needs to be
a way for people to try it out. It can't just be a landing page or market test
or fundraiser or a blog post or a curated list or other reading material.
Please respect this rule. If we allowed "Show HN" on all those things, nearly
every post would be a Show HN.

Please make it easy for users to try your thing out, preferably without having
to sign up, get a confirmation email, and other such barriers. You'll get more
feedback that way, plus HN users get ornery if you make them jump through
hoops.

If it's hardware or something that's not so easy to try out over the internet,
find a different way to show how it actually works—a video, for example, or a
detailed post with photos.

Don't have your username be that of your company or project. It creates a
feeling of using the site for promotion and of not really participating as a
person. You don't have to use your real name, just something to indicate that
you're here as a human, not a brand. If you'd like to change your username,
email hn@ycombinator.com.

If you're comfortable doing so, put your email address in your profile so we
can contact you if we notice anything, and also so we can send you a repost
invite. We do that sometimes.

Make sure your friends and fans do _not_ add booster comments in the thread.
HN users are adept at picking up on those, they consider it spamming, and they
will flame you for it. If a friend or a fan has something interesting to say,
that's fine, but comments should not be promotional.

------
dvh
Real men write their own rss readers.

